# Getting back on track after the WTC



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have been thinking a lot about this and my head hurts. LOLIt certainly has been emotionally draining. Its important we take our time indivually to mourn our losses and comprehend all that was invovled. It was bigger I believe then anyone indivual can handle by themselves and I don't personally believe it made any sense nor will it ever to rational thinking people with good hearts. The world specifically the USA has been changed by this, we are now exposed like the rest of the world has been and is to terrorism.A qoute I heard from a war movie a while back was "I don't care for everything in the US, but what I do care for I care a lot."The terrorist cannot win by making us frighten, which is one their goals.I would fly on a plane even with the thought I would be a causalty. I think its important after mourning our losses we carry on now, laugh and enjoy life, be with our loved ones and show them we love them, and carry on maybe more thoughtfully more so now then ever. We can try to make some sense out of this if we remember what we stand for life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. I think there is a big difference between nationalism and patriotism.We need to think this through as we move ahead, but move ahead we must. The longer we stagnate the more it hurts and the more they accomplish their objective.Just some thoughts.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Copy that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm trying, I'm trying guys; to live as if I'm not afraid. Yes at times I'm faking it til I make it, but I'm doing stuff scared anyway. I'm still _wanting_ to stay inside. I'm not, but I wanna, ya know? The tears are simmering just under the surface all the time and it doesn't take much to make them come out & run down my face again. But I assume this is the way it goes and will go for a short bit yet. I put out some fall stuff today, started looking forward to things a bit. I think I'm ready to go have a look at it and perhaps I will over the weekend. I know that sounds weird, but I gotta go look at the skyline because it will show me all that is still there, not just what is missing. Perhaps we will still go into the city this year with the kids at the Holidays like we have done in the past, I dunno yet, but progress is: considering it again. I've tried to reach out a bit to others again, slowly & warily cause I'm still feeling kinda needy myself. (A feeling I generally don't like) So I'm not stagnating, but I'm just at the tip-toe stage if ya know what I mean. So I'm going forward just using baby steps at the moment. But they are better than nothing, right? BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

BQ,When I have a hard time I remember to "Act as If..." Act as if everything is all right, as if you are coping well, as if you are as strong as you can be...and it will happen. This was one of the best coping skills I ever learned to coping with anxiety and stress. Hang in there.AZ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,I agree wholeheartedly.I flew out on holiday just hours after watching the tragic events unfold live on CNN....and am still trying to come to terms with what has happened although I'm British.I personally refuse to give into the fear that these terrorists have created - for that is what they want. To give in to that fear is tantamount to handing them a victory - and we must ensure they do not have it.Clair


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I myself am now just getting back on track, even though luckily I did not suffer any close losses. Since I spend much of my work helping people to manage anxiety, the events of Sept. 11 have had a profound impact. One can no longer say to oneself "Oh, that would never happen" to combat an anxiety-provoking cognition. The terror attacks can teach us something about the old AA philosophy "Keep it in the day". Each day we have to live is a gift. So we need to remind ourselves, For today, we are safe. For today we have our friends and families. For today we should get as much enjoyment and satisfaction out of our lives as we can. ------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------

